# weed wacker  rack



## umahunter (Mar 25, 2017)

Well I needed somewhere to hang the weed wacker since it was stinking up the back room. so I built this lil rack with a lock pin so it won't get stolen. all built with scrap I had.  it's a 6 inch piece of 3/8  welded  on some 1x1 095 tube with 11/16 hole I didn't have any 1 inch  so I took  some 3/4 hot rolled took enough  off to get it round and cut down to 1/2 on one end got a piece of 1  inch I found  that had a 1/2 hole in it already bored out one end put together and filled the end with weld then faced it and drilled a hole for the lock. I put it high enough on the wall that ya can't try and pull it up


----------



## umahunter (Mar 25, 2017)

Lol weird don't know why it double  posted the pics


----------



## Rustrp (Mar 25, 2017)

Now just lose the key to the lock and you're set.


----------



## umahunter (Mar 26, 2017)

Lol true


----------

